# TAC regs



## Dice (Dec 26, 2005)

Does anyone know where (if there is a plase) to find old TAC/SAC/MAC regs? I'm trying to find out what TAC/SAC said about nose art during the Cold War era. I have all the current AFI's but would realy like to know what TAC had to say on the subject before ACC.

Also I've always heard that nose art can only be placed on an aircraft during war time but, I can't find anything that states this. Is this an "unwriten" law or a ture reg/AFI??


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2005)

FBJ or evan probably have the answers ur lookin for...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 26, 2005)

Not sure about TAC or SAC, as I was in USAFE during the cold war. When I first went to Lakenheath, there was only one airplane with nose art, the Wing Commander's airplane, Miss Liberty. They seemed to relax the regs a bit around the 1987-1988 timeframe and there were a few more airplanes with nose art. But it was a lot more subdued than the WWII era nose art. I never saw the actual regs on it as I was just a comm trooper.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Well I can not speak for the USAF but in the US Army the regs leave it up to the Unit Commander to decide on what and how they can have nose art on our aircraft. Our Commander no longer lets us have Nose Art. When were allowed it was pretty much subdued and not very colorful.


----------



## Dice (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for your imputs everyone. The thing is, like I said before, I have the current AFI and know what they say bt would love to tie the TAC/SAC regs into the history part of my book. I didn't know if there may have been a web site with the old regs on it, long shot I know.

Maybe it's time for a FOIA request to ACC but, I don't know if they keep old regs in some type of data-base or not.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 26, 2005)

Dice said:


> Thanks for your imputs everyone. The thing is, like I said before, I have the current AFI and know what they say bt would love to tie the TAC/SAC regs into the history part of my book. I didn't know if there may have been a web site with the old regs on it, long shot I know.
> 
> Maybe it's time for a FOIA request to ACC but, I don't know if they keep old regs in some type of data-base or not.



I curently work as a civilian contractor under AETC - from all the websites I seen with directives and regs (both AF wide and local commands) I don't think there is anything posted that is now considered "Obsolete." You're best bet is to look to Wright Pat or the Simthsonian to see if they have archieved anything....

I work with T-41s, the last 4 in the USAF - some TOs regarding recip aircraft engine maintenance are kept current just for us....


----------



## Dice (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Flyboy, I'll look into it.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2005)

The Air Force History center is at Maxwell AFB. You might try contacting them as well. Be advised that your request should be pretty specific as there are only a few people there and they get pretty busy.


----------

